# egars.com



## Jcurtin (Jan 2, 2009)

I have run across this site egars.com and the prices seem reasonable, has anyone had experience with this site your thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Never heard of them but they seem to have pretty good prices. I was trying to look at there humidors and nothing would come up for me. Hmmm.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

I just checked this site out.........WOW they do have some good prices. DPG Cuban Classic robusto for $80 a box!!!! Diamond crown robustos for $120!!! there site also says they will match any price. Might have a new player in town boys.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm going to call the 1800 number and make sure it's legit I've found some sites that seem to be to good to be true & most are exactly that to good to be true, lots of phony sites that look legit selling electronics so I'm a bit hesitant to try new company's out.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah i was wondering that myself. Cheapest DPG CC ive seen was $110 on Cbid. Im hoping that its legit cause that will open up alot of people to some killer high class stogies.


----------



## apevia (Jul 18, 2009)

Just checked it out. The country options for shipping are United States and Israel. What a combination? Kind of wary when I saw that.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

some reeaaaaaaaaaallly good prices there... im gonna wait to see some feedback but i am excited


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Just did a quick comparison on Padron Serie 1926 #9.

FSS - 448.80
BCP - 430.95
Cigar.com - 432.95
Egars - 347.95

Their prices are suspiciously low. Doesn't smell quite right to me.


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow great prices on everything! I'd be wary though, I have never heard of them being mentioned before. Someone bite the bullet and order then tell us if they follow through!


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

EGARS.COM
The Best Cigar Site on the Planet

Our Mission:
To provide you with the best cigars at great prices with world class service including an
unconditional money-back guarantee!

e gars.com has a very simple goal. To be "The best cigar site on the planet". We often get asked, "why should I buy from e gars.com?" The short answer is easy - we are "the nice guys". However there needs to be more. We have to sell the best cigars at the best prices, while providing the best possible service. Nothing short of this will do.

There are a lot of companies selling cigars on the internet, many are cigar stores that do it as a sideline to enhance their traditional sales, others are mail order houses that thought it would be cool to be on the web. While you can buy cigars from these guys, the price and service levels will be all over the block.

e gars was developed from the ground up to sell cigars on the net. This allows us to sell cigars at the lowest possible margin while providing the best possible e-shopping experience. An easy way to say it is: we get e-commerce.

We try to keep up with our competitors pricing, but it gets harder by the day. So if you see a lower price out there, please let us know and we will gladly match it.

e gars stands behind everything it sells with an unconditional guarantee. At any time if you are not completely satisfied with your purchase, send back the unused portion for a refund. 

S o give us a try and feel free to tell us how we can do a better job. We strive to improve our service every day.


Sincerely,
Your boys at e gars.com


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmmm...?

Are they selling Arturo Fuente Anejo Singles for $100.00+?

Arturo Fuente Anejo

Tatuaje Series P #2 - 5 x 50 - Robusto - (31/Box)
Our Price: $68.85

Gad damn

Diamond Crown Maximus - Robusto #5 - 5 x 50 - (20/Box)
Our Price: $137.70

Okay wtf?

Anyone dare do a split order from them?


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Did a web search and came up with very little info on them except that they don't ship to addresses in New York. Anyone going to volunteer to take one for the team and order from them?


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Searched there address and it came up as Gilbert Motor Works‎? Lol I called there number and everything sounds professional, I'm going to call them tomorrow and ask them about the address, and our concerns on the forum and see what they have to say about it.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

The site is very nice. I like the layout. So, who is going to make the 1st order??? lol


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

THey ave opus singles as well. Nice looks great and the prices are awesome


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I'll bite the bullet and buy one cigar, and see if I can get free shipping (bribe) and explain that people on the forum would buy from them if one of us got a package safe & sound from them and see what they say about that. Might work....


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I wouldn't say anything. Just order and wait. Don't give them any reason to give you better than normal service.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

They have great deals on ashtrays with free shipping. If anyone needs one!


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Tarks said:


> I wouldn't say anything. Just order and wait. Don't give them any reason to give you better than normal service.


indeed


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

If they will accept Canadian credit cards then I'll place an order to my hotel in Minny this week. I do need an ashtray! lol. hmm. Wonder if they are open today. I'll call.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Nope. Closed. Only open Mon - Fri. If I have time I'll call tomorrow.


----------



## The Saint (Aug 2, 2006)

I think this is a sister site to another online retailer, if you look at some of the pics on egars, it says niceashcigars.com. So I went to Nice Ash's site and the prices were very similar (some things were higher others were lower) and both sites are offering a deal when you buy singles of the CAO Soprano soldier and CAO Mx2 toro.

I know that Nice Ash has some great pricing on DPG stuff like the Black Label. MMMMmmm.........DPG Black Labels....MMMMMMmmmm


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Been doing some price checking with various other etailers. On some gars they are much cheaper and on other cigars they are much higher. So you still have to check the other etailers prices before pulling the trigger.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

The Saint said:


> I think this is a sister site to another online retailer, if you look at some of the pics on egars, it says niceashcigars.com. So I went to Nice Ash's site and the prices were very similar (some things were higher others were lower) and both sites are offering a deal when you buy singles of the CAO Soprano soldier and CAO Mx2 toro.
> 
> I know that Nice Ash has some great pricing on DPG stuff like the Black Label. MMMMmmm.........DPG Black Labels....MMMMMMmmmm


I just heard about niceash.com on another board. There was 35% Tat coupon. I ordered the Tat P Robusto (as referenced above) for $68.00. I ordered last Thursday, got the shipping confirmation the same day and the sticks were on my doorstep Saturday at 8:00 am. Free shipping as well. I'm not affiliated with these people at all. I'll definitely look into egars.com.

Ted


----------



## AlohaStyle (Jun 30, 2009)

Below is the information on their domain name. The domain name egars.com was created in 1998. So unless this is a 11-year master plan to rip off people, the site itself looks legit. I've never heard of them or ordered from them so I'm just passing along this info and you make the call...

Registrant: 
Once A Round Cigars
Elliot Foo
652 Basket Road 
Webster, NY 14580
US
Email: [email protected]

Registrar Name....: REGISTER.COM, INC.
Registrar Whois...: whois.register.com
Registrar Homepage: Register Domain Names at Register.com - Business Web Hosting Services and Domain Name Registration Provider

Domain Name: egars.com

Created on..............: Tue, Nov 24, 1998
Expires on..............: Mon, Nov 23, 2009
Record last updated on..: Mon, Nov 24, 2008

Administrative Contact:
Once A Round Cigars
Elliot Foo
652 Basket Road 
Webster, NY 14580
US
Phone: 716 265-0053
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

At least you get free shipping!

I still don't think I will placing an order.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Obviously a miss print. I would certainly be calling in the order and have them email a confirmation of the order.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice pricing on Tats,,,,I am going to bite the bullet and order a couple Opus and Tat singles and see what is shaking. I wont worry about it as my Gold Card is guaranteed in case I need to dispute the charge.


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

I think this site is 100% real, and they only keep their prices low, I don't see anything wrong with it!

NUB are 100$ a box, can't find cheaper!!!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Some of these prices are just hard to believe, like Padilla Sig 32's, $90 to $105 cheaper per box than any other site. How can they do that?


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> Some of these prices are just hard to believe, like Padilla Sig 32's, $90 to $105 cheaper per box than any other site. How can they do that?


Well if you knew real MSRP that they get it for you would fall out of your chair right now!!! They sill make more then 30-50$ a box!!!! But most stores keep prices the same, so were wouldn't be that much competition!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I tried to view there humidors and after I seleceted what style of humi i wanted to view every page was blank. The cigar cutters page was all screwed up on my end. I just don't know about them yet


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I'll have to check it out!

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Tarks said:


> Obviously a miss print. I would certainly be calling in the order and have them email a confirmation of the order.


OK so I ordered one Anejo and when I went to check out my total was... wait for it...

*$129.99*

I'm not saying don't order but I am saying to be careful. I have seen several cigar sites like this that have turned out to be bogus. :2


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

madurolover said:


> OK so I ordered one Anejo and when I went to check out my total was... wait for it...
> 
> *$129.99*
> 
> I'm not saying don't order but I am saying to be careful. I have seen several cigar sites like this that have turned out to be bogus. :2


*$129.99 Holy smoke!!!! *

Whats a lot for one stick! I could get you them for better price :mischief: But check Oliva prices! Series V are like 5 bucks a stick! Boxes are cheap too!!!!!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Damn. I hope you dont get screwed. Keep us informed. Thanks.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Tarks said:


> Damn. I hope you dont get screwed. Keep us informed. Thanks.


I won't Jeff. I didn't click to finish the checkout process.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

muahahahaha!!! You smart man. Very very smart man!


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

madurolover said:


> I won't Jeff. I didn't click to finish the checkout process.


Hehe, I pointed that out earlier about the Anejo's. I'm not sure if it was a mistake or whatnot. Thats like 10 times B&M price.

Though their other selection is priced great.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Nickerson said:


> Though their other selection is priced great.


I don't know Cory. The Fuente BTL is priced at $266.74 per single.

It may be an honest mistake on their part but for some reason my BS meter is pegging out!


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

madurolover said:


> I don't know Cory. The Fuente BTL is priced at $266.74 per single.
> 
> It may be an honest mistake on their part but for some reason my BS meter is pegging out!


Indeed.

But look at the prices on:

Diamond Crown Maximus (20x $140.00)
Casa Magna (27x $100.00)
La Aroma De Cuba Edicion Especial (25x $120.00)
Montecristo White (27x $120.00)
Arturo Fuente Opus X ($13.00 each!)
San Cristobal (22x $100.00)

I agree it doesn't seem right... But some of their pricing is amazing, others is bad. Just doesn't add up.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Yep, and the amazing prices send up a bigger warning flag than the outrageous ones.

If it seems too good to be true...


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Yep, and the amazing prices send up a bigger warning flag than the outrageous ones.
> 
> If it seems too good to be true...


There's at least 10 flags that go off in my head, here is some of the obvious ones.

1. Rare inventory. They offer Opus X, Anejo, Casa Magna, etc. Hard to believe places have Anejo in stock, specially an online retailer. Same with Casa Magna since they aren't supose to be sold over the internet. And the Opus X are like 300% cheaper than other online stores.

2. Prices. Yeah we covered this. The prices on a lot of cigars are two to five times cheaper than they should be. Some cigars like the Anejo's are ten times higher than they should be. Pricing just isn't accurate.

3. Shipping. They ship to 2 countries only. United States and Isreal... As someone else said "what a combination".

4. Website. First of all, they have been around since 1998 it says in the domain registrar database, yet no one has heard of them till now? The site 
looks pretty generic and the categories aren't all accurate.

We will have to hear from those who ordered though...


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

this is verrry interesting. I echo what people are saying about prices but they have fuente cuban belicoso sun grown for $112 a box and nice ash has them for 107 . prices on some of the singles or groups of singles dont make sense. maybe somebody needs to call about prices on stuff like the anejos. you can buy an opus for 12 or 13, some actualy in b&ms if they have the right connection, so I dont know either


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

one of their "sponsors" or whatever you call them, posted on their site is cigarjack.net ( please dont ban me if I violated policy here) and when you go to them they dont have egars listed in their retailers list--at least I didnt see them --so what does this mean??


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

I emailed that other site mentioned above and they said they are legit and used to advertise on his site. said their prices were high but customer service was good. apparently egars doesnt ad with him any longer
so the saga goes on


----------



## teoulennon (Jul 2, 2009)

This is killing me! Anyone order from them yet?!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

my cigar money is hard to come by these days so i wont be ordering till I hear what someone who has previously ordered from them say.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

If I lived in the states I would have already placed a small order. I don't want to have to use my mule for this one. Come on guys. Place an order....ya know ya want tooooooooo!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I saw where someone had said that they called and the price for the Anejo's and other HTF sticks was correct on the site.

I decided to check it out and called myself. *The outrageous prices on the site are correct!*









Plus they do not have them in stock.

I think I will order from them when


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

could always call the BBB to see if they are on the up n up. If they are im gonna be orderin some Diamond Crown Maxximus, VSGs and other stuff i normally cant afford.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

BBB has no info on them.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

well that might mean that they have had no complaints


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

It could. I am just trying to save some folks some heartaches and troubles. :tu

They may be legit but I would not order until I see some success stories first. Many times a place will fulfill small orders with speed and efficiency and then when the big order comes, see ya.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

slyder said:


> well that might mean that they have had no complaints


Do you have to be registered with the BBB to recieve complaints?

I remember seeing freecreditreport.com (true devil site) get reported over 8,000 times or something crazy. I had to report them as well. Sleezy scumbags. They charge your credit card like $15.00 a month for some bull, and THEN the credit reports are free. Didn't figure out what this damn $15.00 charge was until 6 months later, because they use a diff business name for the charge. $90.00 for them to do nothing.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah there is nothing free anymore. Sites like that should be illegal.


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

So no one has taken the plunge yet?

I am thinking to place a small order with my AMEX since if something goes wrong, they'll take care of it.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

madurolover said:


> I saw where someone had said that they called and the price for the Anejo's and other HTF sticks was correct on the site.
> 
> I decided to check it out and called myself. *The outrageous prices on the site are correct!*
> 
> ...


 yeah but did you ask if the good low prices were correct ??


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

those $80 DPG Cuban Classic robustos are callin my name but i just cant afford to lose $80. If i had AMEX it would be no biggie.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

dinoa2 said:


> yeah but did you ask if the good low prices were correct ??


Felt no desire to since they are gouging on other things. :2

I'm not telling anyone not to order but just to be cautious. They have supposedly been around a while and so far I can find no one in the cigar community that has used them. To me that sends up a huge red flag.

I honestly hope I get to eat some crow on this one.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

madurolover said:


> They have supposedly been around a while and so far I can find no one in the cigar community that has used them. To me that sends up a huge red flag.


Bingo!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I called them today and told them about some of there website issues and pricing way to high on some things and seems to good to be true on others. The guy told me that there miss prints and the tech guy who works on the website is in New Orleans at a cigar conference? But he would let him know of the issues. I don't know about this still seems a bit iffy. Seems like a long time to be around for no one to know who you are.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

mrsmitty said:


> I called them today and told them about some of there website issues and pricing way to high on some things and seems to good to be true on others. The guy told me that there miss prints and the tech guy who works on the website is in New Orleans at a cigar conference? But he would let him know of the issues. I don't know about this still seems a bit iffy. Seems like a long time to be around for no one to know who you are.


When I called they said the prices were correct.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

madurolover said:


> When I called they said the prices were correct.


I think I'm going to stay away from them just to be safe, all seems way to wrong.


----------



## apevia (Jul 18, 2009)

I wish they accepted ******, that way I wouldn't have to worry about it and them scamming my card.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I just ordered a couple of 5 paks and will report back as to how they do with my order. I have a Capital One credit card that is protected just in case any funny business is going on.


----------



## kxz (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks for taking the hit =D


----------



## teoulennon (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice! Thanks for taking one for the team Gary! Keep us updated!


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

if you get your order, you should share so we know they are real


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

madurolover said:


> Many times a place will fulfill small orders with speed and efficiency and then when the big order comes, see ya.


^^^ Once again


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

teoulennon said:


> Nice! Thanks for taking one for the team Gary! Keep us updated!


Not a problem,,,hope this place is legit as there are other cigars I'd like to order.



dinoa2 said:


> if you get your order, you should share so we know they are real


Absolutely.



madurolover said:


> ^^^ Once again


I hear ya,,,does anyone remember BOOYAH CIGARS?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Cigary said:


> I hear ya,,,does anyone remember BOOYAH CIGARS?


I sure do!









I just hope that people don't think if you get your cigars and everything seems well that it means this company is legit.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

madurolover said:


> I sure do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah buddy,,,,as long as these guys are credible I will use them until they prove themselves not to be reliable. If they service my last order then I might pull the trigger on a box of Tats and see how that goes.:decision:


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Looking at archive.org, their site goes back to 2000 with egars.com and the one i looked at before that had Fuji Pub on it. Someone might of posted this already, but i'm lazy and don't want to look through 5 pages.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Yeah buddy,,,,as long as these guys are credible I will use them until they prove themselves not to be reliable. If they service my last order then I might pull the trigger on a box of Tats and see how that goes.:decision:


I agree. I go back and forth from day to day on this topic but the more I think about it, I think what do I have to lose? $50? $100? Big deal. Not a life changing experience IMO.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Gary you are getting a RG bump! Was going to order a 5er yesterday but after the shipping I wasn't saving much over my B&M so didn't do it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tarks said:


> I agree. I go back and forth from day to day on this topic but the more I think about it, I think what do I have to lose? $50? $100? Big deal. Not a life changing experience IMO.


You dont have to lose a dime on this,,,most credit cards guarantee your purchase and if the vendor defaults you dispute the charge and you get every cent back. I use Capital One just for this reason,,,if there is an issue you get an instant credit back on your card.



tx_tuff said:


> Gary you are getting a RG bump! Was going to order a 5er yesterday but after the shipping I wasn't saving much over my B&M so didn't do it.


Thanks Frank! I saw the shipping at $7 which is a bit high but for the cigars I ordered I still saved about 30%. The Anejos in question I read where the pricing was wrong,,,the guy who does their website put in the wrong info,,,no way in hell could they sell Anejos for that price.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Cigary said:


> The Anejos in question I read where the pricing was wrong,,,the guy who does their website put in the wrong info,,,no way in hell could they sell Anejos for that price.


They have told 3 callers that the prices for the Anejos are correct. I had a friend call today and they told him that all prices on the website were correct.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

madurolover said:


> They have told 3 callers that the prices for the Anejos are correct. I had a friend call today and they told him that all prices on the website were correct.


Wow,,,,that's insane then. I saw on another forum that some brothers called about this same issue on Anejos and Opus,,they were told it was a misprint. Methinks Denmark is starting to smell just a little bit here. Still keeping my toes and fingers crossed on my order. Day two and I did get an order confirmation and that it shipped today with a DC number,,,so far so good.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Sounds like the people they have answering the phones don't know their head from their a$$!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Cigary said:


> Wow,,,,that's insane then. I saw on another forum that some brothers called about this same issue on Anejos and Opus,,they were told it was a misprint. Methinks Denmark is starting to smell just a little bit here. Still keeping my toes and fingers crossed on my order. Day two and I did get an order confirmation and that it shipped today with a DC number,,,so far so good.


Oh I would almost guarantee you get your order. Probably very quick too.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tarks said:


> Sounds like the people they have answering the phones don't know their head from their a$$!


As long as they get my order straight at the price I paid they can wipe their heads all day long. Maybe they will send out two orders of Anejos and Opus by mistake,,,,now that's what I would call a real headjob.:banana:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

lol. That would be nice Gary!


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

bump, can anyone confirm if they are legitimate?
anyone get their order?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

My order is due in tomorrow thru Fed Ex,,,,we'll see how they package and what kind of care they give. If this goes thru I'm going to up the ante with some Tatuajes and a tin of Opus. That should be a good test for them.


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

Cigary said:


> My order is due in tomorrow thru Fed Ex,,,,we'll see how they package and what kind of care they give. If this goes thru I'm going to up the ante with some Tatuajes and a tin of Opus. That should be a good test for them.


If they arrive save, not dry, and all good! Ill be shopping were :yield:You can't beat some deals :ranger:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Egis said:


> If they arrive save, not dry, and all good! Ill be shopping were :yield:You can't beat some deals :ranger:


Got my order in today from these guys. It was packaged fine but didn't come with a humidity device ( pillow ) so they arrived warm. They pack pretty much like CBID does but they arrived in great shape with no flaws. Only 4 days from start of the order to arrival. I ordered the La Vieja Habana Brazilian Maduro Celebracion National - 7 x 52 - of which I did a review on earlier. I got a couple of 5 paks for $22 ( which is about $2 per stick,,,,I'll pay this all day long for this cigar )

I will order some Tats for my next order,,,,a box and we'll see how that order goes. So far so good!


----------



## cee3 (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for taking the plunge Gary!


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Got my order in today from these guys. It was packaged fine but didn't come with a humidity device ( pillow ) so they arrived warm. They pack pretty much like CBID does but they arrived in great shape with no flaws. Only 4 days from start of the order to arrival. I ordered the La Vieja Habana Brazilian Maduro Celebracion National - 7 x 52 - of which I did a review on earlier. I got a couple of 5 paks for $22 ( which is about $2 per stick,,,,I'll pay this all day long for this cigar )
> 
> I will order some Tats for my next order,,,,a box and we'll see how that order goes. So far so good!


Good news! I hope egars works out.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Got my order in today from these guys. It was packaged fine but didn't come with a humidity device ( pillow ) so they arrived warm. They pack pretty much like CBID does but they arrived in great shape with no flaws. Only 4 days from start of the order to arrival. I ordered the La Vieja Habana Brazilian Maduro Celebracion National - 7 x 52 - of which I did a review on earlier. I got a couple of 5 paks for $22 ( which is about $2 per stick,,,,I'll pay this all day long for this cigar )
> 
> I will order some Tats for my next order,,,,a box and we'll see how that order goes. So far so good!


Wow, sounds good. If they turn out to be legit then I'm saving all my money for some of their low priced stuff. Hopefully they aren't fakes.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Glad to hear Gary!

Hopefully I will get a serving of crow with a side of turnip greens. :hungry:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

GJProductions said:


> Good news! I hope egars works out.


Me too as their pricing on some of my favorite sticks are really really good. We'll see as I won't smoke the first one I got until another week as I put them to bed and will let you know how it smokes. I don't anticipate an issue as I know the taste of this cigar like the back of my hand as I have been smoking them for the last month. If they are fakes I will know it in a heartbeat.



Nickerson said:


> Wow, sounds good. If they turn out to be legit then I'm saving all my money for some of their low priced stuff. Hopefully they aren't fakes.


Ditto that!



madurolover said:


> Glad to hear Gary!
> 
> Hopefully I will get a serving of crow with a side of turnip greens. :hungry:


As you said before Donnie,,,the proof will be in the higher grade sticks as to their availability, taste, delivery. I'll eat crow and collard greens all day long if I can get a great deal on my cigars. Stay tuned as I have a couple of other guys interested in doing some splits on a variety of cigars from them,,,,Tats,,,San Cristobal,,,,Ashton VSG,,,Oliva V,,,,all 5 paks so at least we will get a cross section of some quality sticks.


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Me too as their pricing on some of my favorite sticks are really really good. We'll see as I won't smoke the first one I got until another week as I put them to bed and will let you know how it smokes. I don't anticipate an issue as I know the taste of this cigar like the back of my hand as I have been smoking them for the last month. If they are fakes I will know it in a heartbeat.
> 
> Ditto that!
> 
> As you said before Donnie,,,the proof will be in the higher grade sticks as to their availability, taste, delivery. I'll eat crow and collard greens all day long if I can get a great deal on my cigars. Stay tuned as I have a couple of other guys interested in doing some splits on a variety of cigars from them,,,,Tats,,,San Cristobal,,,,Ashton VSG,,,Oliva V,,,,all 5 paks so at least we will get a cross section of some quality sticks.


I would be interested in doing some box splits from egars if you have not found people interested already. Looks like some good prices if they are a reliable retailer.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Day-um!!! Palio cutter for $28.13 + free shipping?!?!?!
:jaw::jaw::jaw:
Hope this place works out!!!:tongue1:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Smoked the first cigar I got from Egars early this week,,,,it's officially the real thing. Now, don't get all excited as I am hearing that some of the very premium cigars are not readily available,,,,so I'd call before ordering just in case.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

fuente~fuente said:


> Day-um!!! Palio cutter for $28.13 + free shipping?!?!?!
> :jaw::jaw::jaw:
> Hope this place works out!!!:tongue1:


Keep in mind that they are *not an authorized Palio dealer!*. That statement has been made from the BOTL that owns Palio.


----------



## kxz (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks for the update! :rockon:


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Keep in mind that they are *not an authorized Palio dealer!*. That statement has been made from the BOTL that owns Palio.


What does this mean? I was thinking of buying a Palio cutter from them because of the low prices but if they are not suspost to be selling Palio cutters or something along those lines I will take my business elsewhere.


----------



## muellator (Jul 31, 2009)

Koolpsych said:


> What does this mean? I was thinking of buying a Palio cutter from them because of the low prices but if they are not suspost to be selling Palio cutters or something along those lines I will take my business elsewhere.


Possible fakes?


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

Apparently everything they have is not a bargain. It's like anything else - you have to comparison shop. Just for giggles, I checked the price on a box of La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 maduros. E-gars' price is higher than CI's everyday price - by $27. That is substantial.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

It's all relative.. they are high on some, low on others, on par on others.

Keep in mind when they sell a box of VSG's for $190 instead of $220, they are still making $90 profit. Perhaps they feel they can make more money by selling more product cheaper than selling little product higher.

10 boxes at $120 each is certainly more than 5 boxes at 150.

As for the high prices on the HTF stuff.. some shopping carts don't have stock/inventory management. Perhaps he's got the insane prices to disuade people from buying them.. seems illogical, but it's possible.. 

As a business owner I would opt to change the description to OUT OF STOCK or even remove the item completely, but it's possible he told his web guy they were out of stock and since they don't have a stock his web guy simply upped the price to something rediculous.

It's amazing what people will do if not given specific instruction.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

sboyajian said:


> It's all relative.. they are high on some, low on others, on par on others.
> 
> Keep in mind when they sell a box of VSG's for $190 instead of $220, they are still making $90 profit. Perhaps they feel they can make more money by selling more product cheaper than selling little product higher.
> 
> ...


Steve is right on the button here. Depending on the business and if it is reputable I still check on pricing. I know my inventory of the cigars I usually buy and know their pricing so I don't get burned in that respect. Some businesses will artificially lower pricing on stock to get the big fish to come in and buy as we see grocery stores do the same thing. Not sure what their grand plan was on charging the HTF cigars for that kind of price,,,total brain fart or ignorance.

I'm of the school where you discount the pricing to sell in volume and giving the consumer a reason to come back instead of getting a quick sale without the repeat business.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

When putting the list of vendors together never had anyone bring up this site. Maybe they do not have much volume. If some people are getting good results they may be worth a try.


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Well, I've taken the BIG PLUNGE.

Rocky Decade Toro Box... $135.15
Ashton VSG Belicoso #1 Box... $173.17

Those are 2 prices that just cant be beat by any other vendor I know of, not even close.

Total order of $308.32, free shipping, no tax.

Was placed on an AMEX card justtttttt in case there's trouble.

I'll update as soon as I get email confirmation or something.

Edit- Just to mention that I did a box split with a friend for both boxes... so each of us risked about $150, at most. And we called AMEX prior to ordering to make sure if the place turns out to be a fraud, we'd be covered.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have looked at their prices and most are a lot cheaper then anywhere else. Hopefully they are legit as I will buy from them also


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah if i hear a few more good feedbacks im gonna buy here. There are a few prices there thats super low.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Just ordered 
Rocky Patel Diplomat - 5 Torch Table Top Lighter - Chrome
1	$38.25	$38.25
Buy a Chateau Real Maduro Magnum 46 and get a Gurkha Master Select Perfecto #3 for FREE
4	$3.86	$15.44

We will see!!


----------



## Tango (May 5, 2008)

Alright guys, keep the feedback coming! I think this is looking good!:thumb:


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

slyder said:


> yeah if i hear a few more good feedbacks im gonna buy here. There are a few prices there thats super low.


:tpd:

Also, congrats on 1500 posts!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

MrMusicMan1 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Also, congrats on 1500 posts!


OMG i didnt even realize! Im so unprepared. I dont know who to thank first. :focus: LMAO


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

I just got this email>

Matt

We are currently out of stock on the following items.
Rocky Patel 5 Torch Lighter Chrome
It should be in next week and will ship then. You will not be chared till it ships.

Howard

I hope this works out!


----------



## McCleod (Apr 16, 2008)

I placed two orders yesterday; just received the same "out of stock, will ship next week, you won't be charged until it ships" email from Howard. It would have been nice to have known as I was placing the order.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

McCleod said:


> I placed two orders yesterday; just received the same "out of stock, will ship next week, you won't be charged until it ships" email from Howard. It would have been nice to have known as I was placing the order.


Very true!:x


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

McCleod said:


> I placed two orders yesterday; just received the same "out of stock, will ship next week, you won't be charged until it ships" email from Howard. It would have been nice to have known as I was placing the order.


Sounds like something Cigarbid did to me a month ago. I was never charged tho.

Technology being so "advanced" they should be able to tell you if its in stock or not at time of purchase.....


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

KINGLISH said:


> Just ordered
> Rocky Patel Diplomat - 5 Torch Table Top Lighter - Chrome
> 1 $38.25 $38.25
> Buy a Chateau Real Maduro Magnum 46 and get a Gurkha Master Select Perfecto #3 for FREE
> ...


the chateau real maduro/gurkha offer is the manager special at niceash


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

dinoa2 said:


> the chateau real maduro/gurkha offer is the manager special at niceash


Thanks!!:thumb:


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Anyone else get their stuff yet? Or email notifications of shipping? Curious to see how this pans out.


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

We are currently out of stock on the following items.

Rocky Patel Decade Toro
Ashton VSG Belioso #1

The Rocky patel should be 1-2 weeks and the ashton there is no good estimate. You will not be charged till it ships.

Howard

_____________

I got the above response as well. Looks like this is a problem. I've asked that they immediately cancel my order. It looks like they have almost nothing in stock.


----------



## McCleod (Apr 16, 2008)

I am going to give them until Monday the 31st to ship before I cancel. They said "next week," last chance they get from me.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeppers,,,,this is what I was afraid of even though I ordered and received my cigars. It would seem this is a drop ship operation and they do not keep an inventory on a lot of cigars. This is going to catch up with them and people will start shying away from them because they are not dependable. Too bad,,,it could have been a very credible place and as of this posting I will not order anymore because they obviously are misleading people that they have inventory of what they have on their site,,,they obviously don't.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

man this blows!!! So long cheap diamond crown maxximus'!!!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

LOL Guess I need to put my crow back in the freezer.

It is a shame because they truly had some ggod prices on a few things.


----------



## ffup (Aug 2, 2009)

Do you think the "good prices" are on drop ship sticks and the average internet to MSRP sticks are stock?


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

somebody should call them and just ask them "what do you have IN stock"


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

My guess is that's a fairly short list.


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

slyder said:


> somebody should call them and just ask them "what do you have IN stock"


I will be doing that tmrw. Since they didnt have the two items I most wanted (Rocky Decades + Ashton VSGs), I am putting a list of 5-6 alternate items they have good pricing on, and I'm going to call tmrw to see if anything is in stock at all.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

It seems we have a new member that goes by the name of Egars who is viewing this thread. I am sure that after his registration confirmation is final he will be willing to answer any and all questions.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

FYI........we have a member that goes by egars now.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

madurolover said:


> LOL Guess I need to put my crow back in the freezer.
> 
> It is a shame because they truly had some ggod prices on a few things.


If there was CROW at all it was a very small one, Donnie. Methinks your radar was working when some of us thought otherwise,,,my glass is usually half full but is not looking to be half empty.:bolt:



ffup said:


> Do you think the "good prices" are on drop ship sticks and the average internet to MSRP sticks are stock?


It would appear so as others on here who have tried to get premium sticks are being told to "wait and see",,,,while the ones I ordered are pretty easy to acquire.



slyder said:


> FYI........we have a member that goes by egars now.


 What is the ID on here as I could not find any member name by that ID? I am anxious to ask questions as I have already sent a personal email to the company asking what their current inventory is and why their site doesn't let you know what is in stock when you try and order and then get sent an email back saying they aren't available? DROP SHIP seems to be the hidden deal here and that is not fair to those who have an expectation when they want to order. At least be upfront and say you don't have items available and are either on backorder or you have a deal with another distributor who fills these types of orders. Why does it have to always be such a "gray area" for businesses to operate?:ask:


----------



## Egars.com (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow, a 9 page thread about us. I appreciate everyone checking us out. We are definitely a legit company. We have been online for 10+ years. I am very surprised no one has heard of us before. The out of stock issue is defintely a set back for us. Our system is not able to show out or in stock. We are currently looking into a new system that will have this functionality. Our stock is kind of low at this moment but we are expecting some large shipments in over the next week or two. I do recommend calling us before placing an order so we can tell you what we do and do not have available. I will be in the office around 8:30am - 2pm EST tomorrow if anyone would like to talk with me about what we have available or if you have placed an order, I can tell you when we should be getting that stock in. Well it is dinner time! Ill try to check back in later.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Egars.com said:


> Wow, a 9 page thread about us. I appreciate everyone checking us out. We are definitely a legit company. We have been online for 10+ years. I am very surprised no one has heard of us before. The out of stock issue is defintely a set back for us. Our system is not able to show out or in stock. We are currently looking into a new system that will have this functionality. Our stock is kind of low at this moment but we are expecting some large shipments in over the next week or two. I do recommend calling us before placing an order so we can tell you what we do and do not have available. I will be in the office around 8:30am - 2pm EST tomorrow if anyone would like to talk with me about what we have available or if you have placed an order, I can tell you when we should be getting that stock in. Well it is dinner time! Ill try to check back in later.


Ben, thank you for joining. I have a quick question or two.

1: Why are you charging about 15X MSRP for HTF cigars?
2: What is your affiliation with Imperial cigars?

Thank you


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome to Puff Egars. I'll definitely give you guys a call before ordering. Some good prices on stuff and hopefully a future puff botl!


----------



## Egars.com (Aug 20, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Ben, thank you for joining. I have a quick question or two.
> 
> 1: Why are you charging about 15X MSRP for HTF cigars?
> 2: What is your affiliation with Imperial cigars?
> ...


HTF Cigars? There are some pricing mistakes like I know the Anejo singles sticks are wrong but Im not to concerned about that one right now because we wont have them for another couple of months and we don't do backorders on them.

We have no affiliation with Imperial Cigars. Honestly!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Egars.com said:


> HTF Cigars? There are some pricing mistakes like I know the Anejo singles sticks are wrong but Im not to concerned about that one right now because we wont have them for another couple of months and we don't do backorders on them.
> 
> We have no affiliation with Imperial Cigars. Honestly!


The reason I asked was because I know of 3 people that have called and were told that the price on the Anejo was listed correctly on the website.

When I called the phone was answered like this "Imperial cigars, may I help you". 

BTW I would worry about the pricing on the site even if they are not in stock. Quite a few people will see that and never return to your site. :2


----------



## Egars.com (Aug 20, 2009)

madurolover said:


> The reason I asked was because I know of 3 people that have called and were told that the price on the Anejo was listed correctly on the website.
> 
> When I called the phone was answered like this "Imperial cigars, may I help you".
> 
> BTW I would worry about the pricing on the site even if they are not in stock. Quite a few people will see that and never return to your site. :2


 To be honest I'm very confused about the anejo and imperial thing. Im not in the office right now so I will ask about it tomorrow.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Egars.com said:


> To be honest I'm very confused about the anejo and imperial thing. Im not in the office right now so I will ask about it tomorrow.


Thanks!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ben, hopefully you can straighten these issues out and one thing I learned in business is when you become aware of the "little fires" it's best to put them out ASAP before they turn into big fires that burn your business down to the ground. Word of mouth spreads pretty rapidly these days esp. when you factor Internet blogs and forums. As you can see there is a pretty fair amount of people who are "wanting" to do business with you on this site as well as others I belong to. They are all saying the same things we are here. I would love to have a source that could cater to all my cigar needs and be competitive at the same time.

*HTF Cigars? There are some pricing mistakes like I know the Anejo singles sticks are wrong but Im not to concerned about that one right now because we wont have them for another couple of months and we don't do backorders on them. * These have been on there for quite some time,,,someone had to have put them on the site and couldn't it be updated to reflect the right pricing? Your credibility is at stake here and now that you know about it isn't it prudent that you fix it? I know people who have called in for these prices and they said they were told they were accurate pricing. This is leaving people with a negative opinion as to how your business is being run,,,the same with the question below as when a call is being placed and somebody answers with ,,,"Imperial Cigars",,,that gives me a gut feeling that your people are not on the same page with you and will hurt your business. I can honestly say that I hope your business is legit but with all of these actionable things going on it strains credibility for now. I think I would "skip dinner" and fix these things before it costs you a ton of business that you might be missing. Just my 2 cents.

*We have no affiliation with Imperial Cigars. Honestly!* Seriously, why would anyone at your company answer the phone with that???????


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey Ben. Welcome to Puff. Gary hit the nail on the head. Your credibility is at stake here but I am pulling for you. Your pricing on many items is very good, so good that I don't mind waiting a few weeks for the order to be sent. That doesn't bother me. What bothers me the most is some the ridiculous prices that I see. 10x - 15x MSRP??? I kinda figured that it must be a mistake but you never really know.

Anyhow, glad to see a face.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

One more question. Whats the deal with you selling Palio? Previous posts indicate you are not a Palio dealer.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome Ben, I do hope I get my order some time next week. "Howard" sent me this email>

"Matt

We are currently out of stock on the following items.
Rocky Patel 5 Torch Lighter Chrome
It should be in next week and will ship then. You will not be chared till it ships.

Howard"

I am all about trying you place but please keep your web site up to date. I feel the hole point of on line ordering is so I don't have to call and talk to anyone. I hope we can do business!!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Ben,

I'm glad you are here. We are excited to make a new find with such great prices. We want to believe. Many of us are extremely active in the cigar community for quite some time. This is what concerns us when we haven't heard of you in 10 years. However, you are doing the right thing; going right to the source and clarifying the issues. I encourage you to continue to do this and make it right. You will only be rewarded with an extreme influx of business. This can be a win-win situation. If someone feels wronged by their experience many members will simply not take a chance when they have current companies that deliver as promised for what they feel is a good deal.

Here's to a win-win! Let's make this work and keep it going. Welcome to the ocean.

Respectfully, 
Joshua


----------



## Egars.com (Aug 20, 2009)

Hopefully I can answer multiple questions/ comments at once but if I miss something please point it out because I can not see post as I write this. 

1) As far as I know there are not many products on our site that are 10 - 15 x msrp. I think there are some hard to get Arturo Fuente products that are this way. As I said I am not in the office so I can't give 100% answers right now. My guess is that since we can not show in or out of stock, these items are priced outrageously because we do not want people to order them. Therefore less dissappointment when people do order them thinking we have them in stock. Please let me know if there are items other than rare Arturo Fuente products that are priced much more than MSRP and I will fix it right away.

2) Unfortuantely there is nothing that we can do right away about the in stock/ out of stock issue. We are working on it but it may take awhile. I understand that online shopping is suppose to take out the phone call but I guarentee that we can provide top of the line customer service if you take the time to call us.

As I said before I will be in the office tomorrow morning (EST) please feel free to call me. 

Ben


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Ben,

you missed the issue about not being affiliated with Imperial Cigars. Can you please enlighten us on this matter?


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Egars.com said:


> 1) As far as I know there are not many products on our site that are 10 - 15 x msrp. My guess is that since we can not show in or out of stock, these items are priced outrageously because we do not want people to order them. Therefore less dissappointment when people do order them thinking we have them in stock.
> 
> Ben


I guess what i would do instead of showing an 15xmsrp price of a cigar you dont even have would be to just remove it from your site all together. Just doesnt make sense to me why you would advertise something you dont have.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

SmokeRings said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> you missed the issue about not being affiliated with Imperial Cigars. Can you please enlighten us on this matter?


Ben did address this...



Egars.com said:


> To be honest I'm very confused about the anejo and imperial thing. Im not in the office right now so I will ask about it tomorrow.





Egars.com said:


> HTF Cigars? There are some pricing mistakes like I know the Anejo singles sticks are wrong but Im not to concerned about that one right now because we wont have them for another couple of months and we don't do backorders on them.
> 
> We have no affiliation with Imperial Cigars. Honestly!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Egars.com said:


> Hopefully I can answer multiple questions/ comments at once but if I miss something please point it out because I can not see post as I write this.
> 
> 1) As far as I know there are not many products on our site that are 10 - 15 x msrp. I think there are some hard to get Arturo Fuente products that are this way. As I said I am not in the office so I can't give 100% answers right now. My guess is that since we can not show in or out of stock, these items are priced outrageously because we do not want people to order them. Therefore less dissappointment when people do order them thinking we have them in stock. *You're kidding, right*? :ask: Please let me know if there are items other than rare Arturo Fuente products that are priced much more than MSRP and I will fix it right away. * You can fix this but you can't fix those items that are out of stock? :ask:*
> 
> ...


I sure hope you get these things taken care of soon and whoever does your website should get together with you ASAP so you can brainstorm your shopping cart that will let people know if product is in stock or not. Doing this kind of business for 10 years I'd think inventory control would be at the top of your list,,,I could be wrong.:idea:


----------



## phresh (Aug 19, 2009)

Noob here. Just wanted to tell you guys about my experience with egars.com. They have been around a while. I've been smoking for about 9 years and I bookmarked their site back when I first started. I never ordered anything though.

I've been following this thread because I was familliar with the site and just like everyone else I wanted to know if they were legit. A couple of days ago I decided to place a small order to see how it would go. I ordered a few Opus X xXx's. Here's what happened.

The next day I got an email that said they weren't in stock but they had some other vitolas and asked if I wanted to change my order. I replied that I would take a different size and wanted to know what the price difference was.

They replied to my email about the price difference. I replied and asked them about the crazy prices on the AF Anejos. They didn't respond.

After they didn't reply I was bummed cause I'm thinking they are bogus, but the next day the cigars were in my mailbox. woohoo

I'm happy that I got my cigars and am thinking about ordering more. I'm definitely gonna watch this thread before I do though.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Hopefully it is all a big misunderstanding and the issues get taken care of.

I hope all parties involved are very satisfied in the end.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Ben,

I am a web developer and have used many third party shopping carts as well as currently being in the process of developing my own. Your cart seems to have a lot of limitations (even from the customer side). Let me know if there is anything I can do to help you with this.

Also, as suggested, I pointed out days ago they were probably priced high to prevent ordering, but as others said, if you can't control stock, they should have just been removed. It's not that hard to re-add.


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

Blaylock said:


> Ben did address this...


my bad, i missed that.

I also hope this all works out, as some of the prices are the best around, and would definitely be a future customer.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

It seems that Ben may be heeding the advice given. I just checked out the web site and the Anejos and BTL have been taken off of the site.

I am glad and actually a little encouraged that he took the constructive criticism so well.


----------



## ffup (Aug 2, 2009)

Poor guy. I bet he is working all weekend to get it right. If he is not the owner he better get a raise after the revenue goes up.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

madurolover said:


> It seems that Ben may be heeding the advice given. I just checked out the web site and the Anejos and BTL have been taken off of the site.
> 
> I am glad and actually a little encouraged that he took the constructive criticism so well.


100% agreed. The fact that he was so willing to do what his potential customers were suggesting is a huge step of good will.

I will probably place an order soon because of this action.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

sboyajian said:


> 100% agreed. The fact that he was so willing to do what his potential customers were suggesting is a huge step of good will.
> 
> I will probably place an order soon because of this action.


Hard to put an actual price on credibility,,,,but it spells MORE SALES and that is how this all works. Good to see some movement towards compliance and that means I will put in more orders as well. See how simple a plan this is?:thumb:


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

Ben--

I am thinking about calling you. But here is the deal. There are three kinds of out of stock. 

(1)Stuff you get in within a few days or a week and you honor your price.
(2)Stuff you get in but raise the price when you get it in.
(3)Stuff you never get in or get in so late that everyone has forgotten about the transaction.

(2) and (3) are really really bad. (1) is not great but OK. 

Just want to make sure we are communicating clearly. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

This reminds me in a way about how another well known company started out and then hadled themselves.....



Search out some of the 1st posts about Taboo and the damage control Rob had to do..I never expected them to come around as they have..so egars.com has a model to look at if they need.

I wish you the best of luck!



Shawn


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I just red this hole thread! I missed out on a lot lol.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I just spoke to a nice fellow named "David" at EMPIRE cigars (not Imperial). I asked him about a few things, whether he had them in stock or not. It's clear that the website is sorely outdated, but I put that down to simply working the bugs out of a new website. The gentleman on the phone reported "thousands of cigars in stock" and was kind enough to check backstock on a couple of items. He also told me that since the trade show, they are adding an additional 20+ brands. He also checked stock for me in their "large, walk-in humidor." 

They are located in Buffalo, NY, which explains why they state that they don't ship inside NY. As we all know, NY State tobacco tax is punitive, so it would be impossible to offer such prices in-state.

I'm going to wait and speak to the manager, later this afternoon, when he comes in.

At this point, these guys seem 100% legit, albeit suffering from a woefully undersupported website.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Herf N Turf said:


> I just spoke to a nice fellow named "David" at EMPIRE cigars (not Imperial). I asked him about a few things, whether he had them in stock or not. It's clear that the website is sorely outdated, but I put that down to simply working the bugs out of a new website. The gentleman on the phone reported "thousands of cigars in stock" and was kind enough to check backstock on a couple of items. He also told me that since the trade show, they are adding an additional 20+ brands. He also checked stock for me in their "large, walk-in humidor."
> 
> They are located in Buffalo, NY, which explains why they state that they don't ship inside NY. As we all know, NY State tobacco tax is punitive, so it would be impossible to offer such prices in-state.
> 
> ...


Don,it is quite possible they said "Empire Cigars" on the phone and I mistook it for "Imperial". They do sound a lot alike and I may have misheard over the phone.

I wish Ben would have just said that the other night and that would have taken care of that question.

Now on to the good stuff. I know people who have bought from "Empire" and they have been satisfied. It seems they need to hire a better Web Page Designer and PHP/ASP Programmer.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

madurolover said:


> It seems they need to hire a better Web Page Designer and PHP/ASP Programmer.


 :rapture:


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

Who is Empire cigar? I thought that we were thinking of buying from egars.com and I know they have another front called niceashcigars.com but another company backing both?


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

no shipping to NY. Bummer.


----------



## McCleod (Apr 16, 2008)

My order, which was not in stock -- discussed in an earlier post, cannot be cancelled this week because "it is in the final stages of processing;" not shipping mind you, but "processing." Have not heard anything further. I guess this is "just in time" inventory control on EGARS part.


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

Well I ordered two boxes of Montesino, and received them both in under the week! No problems hear!


----------



## McCleod (Apr 16, 2008)

Egis said:


> Well I ordered two boxes of Montesino, and received them both in under the week! No problems hear!


good for you!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Don,it is quite possible they said "Empire Cigars" on the phone and I mistook it for "Imperial". They do sound a lot alike and I may have misheard over the phone.


 I'm not sure I'm buying your "morning's medicinal libation" excuses anymore, Donnie. 



madurolover said:


> I wish Ben would have just said that the other night and that would have taken care of that question.


No kidding. That seems like a screamer of an obvious clean-up. I should have asked about a "Ben" who worked there, but I just really wanted to know if they were a legit cigar outfit, mostly.



madurolover said:


> Now on to the good stuff. I know people who have bought from "Empire" and they have been satisfied. It seems they need to hire a better Web Page Designer and PHP/ASP Programmer.


 Again, no kidding. There is also an "Empire Cigars" in NC, but NY makes more sense. After all, NY is the "Empire State". Not sure if most of NY considers Buffalo part of the "Empire", but their name seems more appropos than the same name being used in "The Tar Heel State."

All in all, I was really pleased with my conversations with them. If they get the web-bugs sussed out, I would definitely order from them.


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

I recently placed a phone order. The first item I requested was "not in stock, on order...":nono:

But, the next two items were in stock and I placed the order for the in-stock items.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Might give it a go.

Do they have a email addy where I can ask them questions? Can't find one on their website.

I see the owner registered here, nice!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Nickerson said:


> Might give it a go.
> 
> Do they have a email addy where I can ask them questions? Can't find one on their website.
> 
> I see the owner registered here, nice!


At the bottom of the website page where it says SEND US FEEDBACK and click on it,,here is the address: [email protected]


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Cigary said:


> At the bottom of the website page where it says SEND US FEEDBACK and click on it,,here is the address: [email protected]


Thanks Gary! How ya been?

Anything major I missed in the past couple weeks? Haven't been to active because of my anxiety. Pain in the butt. haha.


----------



## ncstogie (Oct 24, 2008)

has anyone received their order yet? I am waiting in the wings on this...


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Not bad prices.


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

ncstogie said:


> has anyone received their order yet? I am waiting in the wings on this...


Yes I have, You will get your order if you order Items in stock lol But you can't beat their prices!!! :thumb:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Nickerson said:


> Thanks Gary! How ya been?
> 
> Anything major I missed in the past couple weeks? Haven't been to active because of my anxiety. Pain in the butt. haha.


You're welcome Cory and I've been doing well,,,just can't sleep worth a damn is all which translates to being able to smoke more cigars. I see that you live in Plymouth,Ma. I use to live in Framingham for about 5 years and would run over to your neck of the woods and hang out,,had some friends who lived by the golf course. Hang in there with the anxiey,,,more cigars tend to drive it away.



ncstogie said:


> has anyone received their order yet? I am waiting in the wings on this...


I'm on my second order which should arrive this weekend.


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

My order--a box of VSGs and ten DPG Blue Lanceros--showed up in excellent condition and they billed at the advertised price with free shipping for the $200+ order.

If these guys can clean up their web page "in stock" issue they will see a lot of my business.


----------



## McCleod (Apr 16, 2008)

oldforge said:


> My order--a box of VSGs and ten DPG Blue Lanceros--showed up in excellent condition and they billed at the advertised price with free shipping for the $200+ order.
> 
> If these guys can clean up their web page "in stock" issue they will see a lot of my business.


Still waiting on mine.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

For now, telephoning them and checking stock and then verbally placing an order is the way to go....

Ready? :grouphug: *BRREAK!*

must be just about football season!


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Well, update regarding my egars.com order....

I had ordered 2 boxes a few weeks ago. First box was Rocky Patel Decade Toro's. Second box was Ashton VSG Belicoso's.

I had been told both were out of stock, and that egars expected the Decades in 1-2 weeks, the VSG's would take 1 month. Had considered canceling the order, but decided to stick with it and see what comes of it...

Well this morning, I got an email that the VSG's are in stock and have shipped! w00t

Decade's still out of stock, no time frame on when they will be in stock. I'll keep waiting I guess.

Hopefully I get the first part of the order by the end of this week. Will report as soon as they come in.

The Ashton's are like $50 cheaper than anywhere else I've seen. If it turns out to be legit, man oh man these guys are going to be getting a lot of my business.


----------



## phresh (Aug 19, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> For now, telephoning them and checking stock and then verbally placing an order is the way to go....
> 
> Ready? :grouphug: *BRREAK!*
> 
> must be just about football season!


I placed a second order online and my item wasn't in stock. What a bummer. They said 5-10 business days for my item to ship. Waiting sucks. I agree phoning them first is a good idea.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Still waiting!! it is pissing me off!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

KINGLISH said:


> Still waiting!! it is pissing me off!


What did you order? I'd call em back and tell em either they have the order or they don't and they can call you when it's in. Then I'd scour all the other sources that you have and give them your business. I don't wait more than a week for a cigar to become available unless it is a HTF cigar. Keep us posted on what you order and when you get it. hone:


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Cigary said:


> What did you order? I'd call em back and tell em either they have the order or they don't and they can call you when it's in. Then I'd scour all the other sources that you have and give them your business. I don't wait more than a week for a cigar to become available unless it is a HTF cigar. Keep us posted on what you order and when you get it. hone:


Thank you for your order. Your order number is 3422, placed 8/17/2009 at 4:27PM.
Code	Item	Qty	Price	Total
LITRP5TORCHCHROME	Rocky Patel Diplomat - 5 Torch Table Top Lighter - Chrome
1	$38.25	$38.25
MANAGERSPECIAL	Buy a Chateau Real Maduro Magnum 46 and get a Gurkha Master Select Perfecto #3 for FREE
4	$3.86	$15.44

Sub Total:	$53.69
Tax:	$0.00
Shipping:	$6.95
Grand Total:	$60.64

I called last week and was told he just got a shipment that day but did not get the lighter. I told him to send the smokes but he told me he would only if I canceled my order and reorder it. He told me that he would call the and get back to me by email and never did. Not very happy right now!:mad2:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

KINGLISH said:


> Thank you for your order. Your order number is 3422, placed 8/17/2009 at 4:27PM.
> Code Item Qty Price Total
> LITRP5TORCHCHROME Rocky Patel Diplomat - 5 Torch Table Top Lighter - Chrome
> 1 $38.25 $38.25
> ...


What???? That is unacceptable and they should have sent out the cigars regardless just for Customer Service sake. I'd be fuming,,,,they are just holding back to save on shipping. They better clean up this kind of BS service or they won't see another order from me. I'm with you on this one,,,they'd be seeing smoke comin out of my ass with that kind of BS response.


----------



## teoulennon (Jul 2, 2009)

Sounds like the troubles of ordering through this retailer are not worth the savings in money to me..


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Not getting my money  I'm hooked on a few other sites that I'm saving on.


----------



## teoulennon (Jul 2, 2009)

Not to take away from topic (ok just this once) but any sites in particular smitty? I know you get massive hauls, lets hear your secret!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

teoulennon said:


> Not to take away from topic (ok just this once) but any sites in particular smitty? I know you get massive hauls, lets hear your secret!


neptunecigars.com has the cheapest I've found other than maybe auctions on singles, plus 10% off the entire order & free shipping for orders over $100 to boot.

And I've been lately limiting myself to cigarmonster deals, and have been getting hooked on cigarauctioneer... I vow to never pay retail or even close again.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice plug there Smitty,,,,will look into this site. Can never have too many good places for ordering cigars. Thx!!


----------



## McCleod (Apr 16, 2008)

teoulennon said:


> Sounds like the troubles of ordering through this retailer are not worth the savings in money to me..


I finally sent an email to "Howard" directing that both my orders be cancelled. They did not have when I ordered; failed to get in the next week as promised. The online system would not give me an option to cancel; it said "in process" cannot be cancelled. I know the advertised prices are cheap, but when you do not have something you might as well advertise it for free! I hope I do not have any trouble with the cancellation. Regards. McCleod.


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

dang, it would be great to order some nice smokes at great prices; being deployed definatly cramps my style if I have to call to confirm things are in stock... Oh well, I guess I'll stick to CI!

LT :gn


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

McCleod said:


> I finally sent an email to "Howard" directing that both my orders be cancelled. They did not have when I ordered; failed to get in the next week as promised. The online system would not give me an option to cancel; it said "in process" cannot be cancelled. I know the advertised prices are cheap, but when you do not have something you might as well advertise it for free! I hope I do not have any trouble with the cancellation. Regards. McCleod.


If you ordered with your credit card ( dont ever use a debit card,,,you won't be able to dispute it ) you can dispute the charge by calling your CC company and your funds will be credited back. Any company that will tell you that you can't cancel an order is not reputable esp. when that order is not in inventory. It is called a " hijacked" order where they process your card immediately knowing full well that there is no inventory for it. Reputable places WILL NOT charge you until they send out the goods. Call them and tell them you are calling your card company and disputing the charge as this goes on their record and if they get more of these disputes as a vendor their privileges might be compromised and taken away.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I think I will stay far away from egars.


----------



## AlohaStyle (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey guys,

It looks like people are getting mixed results using egars, but after seeing this initial post I went all in (for me anyway) on August 11th and bought $200 worth of stuff with no problem. I usually only do things and order online as I hate picking up and giving my info over the phone, but in this case I did as I wanted to make sure they had things in stock and wanted to talk to someone to see if they sounded legit. 

I forget the guys name, but I called at the end of the business day on a Tuesday and told him what I wanted. He was really nice and knowledeable. They had 4 out of 6 items in stock that I wanted... not in stock was a 5-pack of My Father's and Oliva Master Blend. He said they were pretty limited on inventory because of the big IPCPR show in New Orleans as they brought a lot down to sell/show.

Anyway, because I ordered over $200 I qualified for free standard shipping but I wanted 2-day shipping so he gave me a discount off that instead of free ground shipping.

My order:
1 - Box of Casa Magna Robusto
1 - 5 pack San Cristobal Supremo
1 - 5 pack Alec Bradley Tempus Centuria
1 - 5 pack Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto

Since I ordered after the shipping time on Tuesday, it was shipped out on Wednesday and I received everything I ordered on Friday. Everything was tightly packed just fine with humi pouches. The cigars were in great shape and I was very happy with my order and experience.

I will have no hesitation to use this company again once I get my new wine cooler set up for storage! But, I will continue to place my orders over the phone to make sure things are in stock.


----------



## AlohaStyle (Jun 30, 2009)

Actually, just after my post above I realized I did place my order online. Since I talked to the guy on the phone right before closing time, he said it would be easier and faster for me to do my order online since he would have to enter all my info as I was a new customer. He told me what all was in stock so I had no issue placing the order online as I prefer doing it that way anyway.

I was concerned about the shipping price though since he verbally gave me a discount for 2-day. There was no place online where I could edit the shipping price, but he said just click on the 2-day option and he would see my order come through online and would edit it. I thought there would be no way he would remember to do this but sure enough, he edited my order once I placed it to reflect the discount on shipping. 

So again, I would have no hesitation in recommending this company.


----------



## McCleod (Apr 16, 2008)

Cigary said:


> If you ordered with your credit card ( dont ever use a debit card,,,you won't be able to dispute it ) you can dispute the charge by calling your CC company and your funds will be credited back. Any company that will tell you that you can't cancel an order is not reputable esp. when that order is not in inventory. It is called a " hijacked" order where they process your card immediately knowing full well that there is no inventory for it. Reputable places WILL NOT charge you until they send out the goods. Call them and tell them you are calling your card company and disputing the charge as this goes on their record and if they get more of these disputes as a vendor their privileges might be compromised and taken away.


To be completely accurate and fair, they did not charge my credit card in advance of shipping. I just got tired of the uncertainty about when/if my order would ever ship. They may turn out to be a fine source, but they really need to have a system that will not let you order online without informing you about the inventory situation. Their online order tracking system did say that the order could not be cancelled because it was "processing." Sorry to continue with what is really a non-issue; I will see how it goes for a while and may order again after checking inventory.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

McCleod said:


> To be completely accurate and fair, they did not charge my credit card in advance of shipping. I just got tired of the uncertainty about when/if my order would ever ship. They may turn out to be a fine source, but they really need to have a system that will not let you order online without informing you about the inventory situation. Their online order tracking system did say that the order could not be cancelled because it was "processing." Sorry to continue with what is really a non-issue; I will see how it goes for a while and may order again after checking inventory.


Gotcha,,,,from my perspective they have had plenty of time to deal with "inventory" fiasco. I shop alot online and Im sure others do as well and it doesn't make sense not to have an accurate accounting of inventory on the site. If they are on backorder or they aren't available their software should let them load that information to their website. I dunno,,maybe that's just too simple.hwell:


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

KINGLISH said:


> Thank you for your order. Your order number is 3422, placed 8/17/2009 at 4:27PM.
> Code	Item	Qty	Price	Total
> LITRP5TORCHCHROME	Rocky Patel Diplomat - 5 Torch Table Top Lighter - Chrome
> 1	$38.25	$38.25
> ...


I got my stuff on Fri OR Sat. I was not home this weekend. It was a nice  to come home to! I am happy so fare. I would order from again just might call first!


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

W00t! W00t! GOOD NEWS FOR ALL!!!

My Ashton VSG Belicoso #1's arrived today from egars... well sealed and in superb condition. I shall be enjoying them soon!

And I got an email that my Rocky Decades shipped on Friday!!!

These were both boxes, so my order was for a few hundred dollars total, not a smaller order.

I will DEFINITELY be ordering from egars again. It may take a while, and they might have some in-stock issues, but their prices are unbeatable, and, true to their word, they did not charge my card until items shipped out. I dont mind the wait to get these types of prices.

Disclaimer- I dont want anyone out there "depending or relying" on the fact that I am very satisfied with my order for anything. Take your own reasonable precautions.


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

When I get my budget for next month I think I'll finaly bite on the box of San Cristibals that have been taunting me


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

OMG, today is OFFICIALLY the best day ever. Mr. Delivery Man just dropped off the Rocky Decade's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

egars, I love you.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Dear god...the prices on that website almost make me want to forget CI at the moment....


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

I think it would be a good idea to start a thread with the gems of their catalog. Compare the boxes to other sites to Cigars International or Famous. That way people know what boxes on there are good deal. Also if they are in stock or not.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Bah, just noticed they removed their Tatuaje cigars. pitty. They were great priced.


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, I bit today. Ordered some Hemingway, Ashton VSG, and Montecristo smokes. I made out my online order, called ahead to see what was in stock, deleted what wasn't available, and placed the online order. The cust rep was extremely helpful and pleasant to talk with. We will see.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Read this on another site and don't know if it's accurate but it bears checking out as written by another member.

For those of you who are tempted by the pricing at this site but don't want to risk ordering from someone that isn't really well known if you call Holts customer service and send them the links to what you want they will honor the Egar price. Just a heads up.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Read this on another site and don't know if it's accurate but it bears checking out as written by another member.
> 
> For those of you who are tempted by the pricing at this site but don't want to risk ordering from someone that isn't really well known if you call Holts customer service and send them the links to what you want they will honor the Egar price. Just a heads up.


now thats worth checking out.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Cigary said:


> Read this on another site and don't know if it's accurate but it bears checking out as written by another member.
> 
> For those of you who are tempted by the pricing at this site but don't want to risk ordering from someone that isn't really well known if you call Holts customer service and send them the links to what you want they will honor the Egar price. Just a heads up.


Somebody should try it out on some high dollar cigars.

EX: Pardon Serie 1926 #6 4 3/4 x 50
Holts price: $304.80
Egars price: $235.56
Difference is $69.24

Now if Holts would eat $70 on this kind of deal I would really be surprised and shocked. If I had the cash I would try it out.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice, their price on Padron 4000's are the same as what Tampahumidor's was before SCHIP - $128.95. After SCHIP Tampa is now charging $148.95. I used to buy a box and include the extra 5 sticks for $10 deal... man that brought the price for the 4000's down lower than anywhere I'd ever seen.

Guess I'll start ordering my 4000 boxes from Egars.


Rev.


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

Let's not bite on the Holt's offer. If they really want our business, they can cut their own prices. If they can drive egars out of business, then they have no reason to make prices low. Then we are right back where we started pre-egars.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

contract said:


> Let's not bite on the Holt's offer. If they really want our business, they can cut their own prices. If they can drive egars out of business, then they have no reason to make prices low. Then we are right back where we started pre-egars.


My point was I doubt that Holts would do this for every offer.


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

Jimbo57 said:


> Well, I bit today. Ordered some Hemingway, Ashton VSG, and Montecristo smokes. I made out my online order, called ahead to see what was in stock, deleted what wasn't available, and placed the online order. The cust rep was extremely helpful and pleasant to talk with. We will see.


Yo! My package was delivered UPS at lunch and was exactly what I ordered. Not bad at all since I ordered on a Thursday and had a weekend for the delivery to deal with. I'll definitely repeat business with them.


----------



## TMMT (Sep 12, 2009)

So the general consensus is these guys are legit I take it.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

I placed an order from them the night before last and yesterday received UPS shipping confirmation. However, it's now 26 hours later since I received that e-mail and UPS still only says, "Billing information has been sent to UPS. Check site later for updated shipment status or contact shipper for more details."

Usually by this time it will show it on route. Secondly, I checked my credit card statement today and found out they billed me twice! Once under Premium Cigars and another under Empire Cigars. That's two $115 charges. So I called them and the guy on the phone said since I'm in New York they need to bill me under a different account, why this wasn't done at first I don't know, but he said the other charge should be removed. I asked if the credit back to my card was placed already and he checked and said it wasn't and apologized. He then said he processed the credit back, which will take a few days to show up.

And on a final note, the UPS shipping info didn't have my name listed on the address, only my company's name. I had e-mailed about that and was told it might just be the UPS label display via the e-mail. I hope that's true cause if my name isn't on it I won't get it, even with my room number listed! Our mailroom folks are pretty stupid.

At this point I am very leery. I wouldn't wholely feel this way if I didn't get charged twice, that to me is uncomfortable. It does happen, but it bothers me. Now I'm wondering when the darn package will actually show that is has shipped and is on route. I'm in Manhattan, they're in NY state as well.


Rev.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

The UPS info finally now shows an in route update as of a couple of hours ago. Shipped out today, though I find it funny that it's listed as shipping from PA. A NY company and it's shipping from PA. I know this is often normal with larger companies that have warehouses all over, but what's funny is the double charge that happened because my shipping address is to NY. My billing address is New Jersey though, where I live. Guess they'll be sitting in a UPS truck or warehouse this weekend. I doubt they'll get here tomorrow, though if they do it would be awesome.


Rev.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey Rev I'm pretty sure they are a drop ship company. They get the order from you and then they have another company they buy from that ships it to you. This is just what I think after following this post. I seen one of those cigar companies for sale on eBay.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Hey Rev I'm pretty sure they are a drop ship company. They get the order from you and then they have another company they buy from that ships it to you. This is just what I think after following this post. I seen one of those cigar companies for sale on eBay.


Yeah I figured as much. But as much as I'd like to support them, after this I think I'll stick to buying elsewhere. Good prices for sure, but I'm one that prefers a 100% smooooth transaction, like what I've always gotten from CI, Holts, and the other big companies.

Rev.


----------



## jimbo770 (Nov 4, 2009)

FYI in the last month Ive ordered a bunch of Padrons from egars
1 box 1964 Imperial Maduro
1 box 1926 #9 natural
1 box 1926 #9 maduro
1 box 1926 40 maduro
2 boxes 1926 80 year maduro
1 1926 sampler maduro
1 1964 sampler maduro
and some singles. 
The longest I had to wait was 1 week for the 40 years, and they credited me for a single with a cracked wrapper, just wanted a picture of the damaged cigar.

They deliver Fedex ground. I have had no problems and will order again. Hoping they will offer the 45s soon. I can't speak of any other brands.


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

jimbo770 said:


> FYI in the last month Ive ordered a bunch of Padrons from egars
> 1 box 1964 Imperial Maduro
> 1 box 1926 #9 natural
> 1 box 1926 #9 maduro
> ...


Thanks for letting everybody know. I was contemplating another order and was wondering how they were holding up.


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes, I can also verify that I've placed orders with them on 3 separate occasions for a total of roughly $800 in boxes etc.

Each time, the order has come back not in stock, my cc not charged, and within 2-3 weeks, they get my item and ship it out to me. Once shipped, they charge my cc. I've continued to only use my AMEX card due to their great customer service / chargeback policy in case of issue, but so far, I'm a VERY satisfied egars.com customer.

I wouldnt recommend them if you need a particular cigar ASAP, but if you dont mind waiting a few weeks for delivery, the prices they have on some of their smokes is simply unbeatable. No one else even comes close on a lot of their items.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I've been eyeballing there padron 80ths.


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

mrsmitty said:


> I've been eyeballing there padron 80ths.


Oh just pull the trigger


----------



## Egars.com (Aug 20, 2009)

I haven't been on in a while but I want to thank everyone that has tried out our site. I see a lot of good experiences and I hope we can continue that. We just finished up loading about 80 new brands to the site along with 100's of new products. My goal is to have in and out of stock functionality on the site within the next 2 weeks. We hope everyone has a good holiday!!


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Egars.com said:


> I haven't been on in a while but I want to thank everyone that has tried out our site. I see a lot of good experiences and I hope we can continue that. We just finished up loading about 80 new brands to the site along with 100's of new products. My goal is to have in and out of stock functionality on the site within the next 2 weeks. We hope everyone has a good holiday!!


Hey Ben,

I made an order from your site a few days ago and according to the status update it says that it has shipped out, but I have yet to receive a tracking number. Is there any way you can check on this for me?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Egars.com (Aug 20, 2009)

iRace559 said:


> Hey Ben,
> 
> I made an order from your site a few days ago and according to the status update it says that it has shipped out, but I have yet to receive a tracking number. Is there any way you can check on this for me?
> 
> ...


It shipped out yesterday via USPS. Should be there there tomorrow or the day after. I'd prefer not to post tracking information on here.


----------



## ericb13 (Jul 15, 2009)

Egars.com said:


> I haven't been on in a while but I want to thank everyone that has tried out our site. I see a lot of good experiences and I hope we can continue that. We just finished up loading about 80 new brands to the site along with 100's of new products. My goal is to have in and out of stock functionality on the site within the next 2 weeks. We hope everyone has a good holiday!!


Looks like you've got some good prices, testimonials, etc., but I have noticed some issues with the website. For instance...there is an incorrect picture here...egars.com - Tabacos Baez Serie SF Cigars

And the links to the Smokin Deals on the home page are broken...example...http://www.egars.com/Partagas_Black_Crystals_Glass_Tubed_p/partncrys.htm


----------



## nickrut (Oct 29, 2009)

Ordered 2 boxes of Patrons. Seem good to me


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

I've ordered from them also. Made my wish list online, called up customer support to weed out what wasn't in stock, clicked submit button, waited a very short time, and the brown truck showed up with the goodies. I'll do it again soon. The kicker was that the Montesino's were in yellowed cellophane and are still wonderful!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

ericb13 said:


> Looks like you've got some good prices, testimonials, etc., but I have noticed some issues with the website. For instance...there is an incorrect picture here...egars.com - Tabacos Baez Serie SF Cigars
> 
> And the links to the Smokin Deals on the home page are broken...example...http://www.egars.com/Partagas_Black_Crystals_Glass_Tubed_p/partncrys.htm


I'd also like to add there seems to be many brands that are listed but once you click on them all you get is an empty page, also the same thing with the accessories.

Once I get the founds to do so best believe I'm going to jump on some 80ths.


----------



## Egars.com (Aug 20, 2009)

mrsmitty said:


> I'd also like to add there seems to be many brands that are listed but once you click on them all you get is an empty page, also the same thing with the accessories.
> 
> Once I get the founds to do so best believe I'm going to jump on some 80ths.


We had some issues in istances where we wanted a product to have two brand names. Ex: Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro and Tempus Maduro. Products were not mapped to each of the brand names. This should be taken care of shortly but products can be found under one or the other. The front page and sub categories are going to be worked on after we get the in and out of stock functionality up and running.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

"You had me at hello."

Then lost me at $27.63 for an Anejo Shark.

Huh??

In fairness, some prices are very good. Others not so.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> "You had me at hello."
> 
> Then lost me at $27.63 for an Anejo Shark.
> 
> Huh??


posts like this are why you are my hero! 2x msrp isnt THAT badddddddddd...............


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Egars.com said:


> I haven't been on in a while but I want to thank everyone that has tried out our site. I see a lot of good experiences and I hope we can continue that. We just finished up loading about 80 new brands to the site along with 100's of new products. My goal is to have in and out of stock functionality on the site within the next 2 weeks. We hope everyone has a good holiday!!


Hi Ben
Any thoughts of expanding your shipping to Canada. There are a lot of Canadians on here who do a lot of business with certain suppliers that are willing to ship up north.


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Received my 5 VSG's today.

Not happy. At all. I have no luck buying VSG's online.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

iRace559 said:


> Received my 5 VSG's today.
> 
> Not happy. At all. I have no luck buying VSG's online.


Did they arrive damaged or something?


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Shaz said:


> Hi Ben
> Any thoughts of expanding your shipping to Canada. There are a lot of Canadians on here who do a lot of business with certain suppliers that are willing to ship up north.


I would also be interested in shipping to Canada. Please let us know.


----------



## quesadilla (Dec 9, 2009)

Ive bought a couple boxes from them... tho the site wont tell you if there outa stock, email them first to see if what you want is in stock, from my experience with them so far they seem legit, no bullshit from them so far.


----------



## Tango (May 5, 2008)

Shaz said:


> Hi Ben
> Any thoughts of expanding your shipping to Canada. There are a lot of Canadians on here who do a lot of business with certain suppliers that are willing to ship up north.


Hey I'm in Canada and I would also pull the trigger!!!
Keep us posted!


----------



## domer (Oct 2, 2009)

Howdy, I just wanted to relay my recent experience with Egars. I ordered four 5-packs from them, one of which (Liga Privada T-52) was out of stock, so they just shipped the other three 5-ers. After calling and talking to an employee I was able to replace the T-52s with a different size, which he shipped separately, gratis.

Once UPS delivered my package, one look at the mangled box made it clear that something had gone horribly wrong. This was around the time of the big DC blizzard, and it looked like UPS had decided to leave my box on the hood of a truck for the week. One 5-er was completely missing, and of the 10 remaining cigars, 2 of them were completely destroyed and another 2 were near-unsmokeable. I once again called Egars, and after explaining what happened, they asked what cigars were missing or damaged and had replacements shipped out that day. Also included was a pre-paid label to ship back the destroyed remains of the replaced smokes.

So in the end, *I am very satisfied with the Egars' service*. They replaced the missing and damaged goods even though it was clearly not their fault, and in the end I ended up with all of the cigars I ordered, all at a great price. My only suggestion to Egars would be to perhaps ship cigars that aren't wrapped in cellophane a bit more securely. I will certainly be ordering from them again!


----------



## presidentbryce (Oct 9, 2008)

domer said:


> Howdy, I just wanted to relay my recent experience with Egars. I ordered four 5-packs from them, one of which (Liga Privada T-52) was out of stock, so they just shipped the other three 5-ers. After calling and talking to an employee I was able to replace the T-52s with a different size, which he shipped separately, gratis.
> 
> Once UPS delivered my package, one look at the mangled box made it clear that something had gone horribly wrong. This was around the time of the big DC blizzard, and it looked like UPS had decided to leave my box on the hood of a truck for the week. One 5-er was completely missing, and of the 10 remaining cigars, 2 of them were completely destroyed and another 2 were near-unsmokeable. I once again called Egars, and after explaining what happened, they asked what cigars were missing or damaged and had replacements shipped out that day. Also included was a pre-paid label to ship back the destroyed remains of the replaced smokes.
> 
> So in the end, *I am very satisfied with the Egars' service*. They replaced the missing and damaged goods even though it was clearly not their fault, and in the end I ended up with all of the cigars I ordered, all at a great price. My only suggestion to Egars would be to perhaps ship cigars that aren't wrapped in cellophane a bit more securely. I will certainly be ordering from them again!


Thanks for the review, I was recently looking at their site, and wondering how their customer service was coming along, given the mixed reviews.


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

I've done 2 different orders with them and have been extremely pleased with the prices on what I ordered. Doesn't hurt that they are located in my home town.


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

anyone have any codes for free shipping? or other codes


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

niqhtridaz said:


> anyone have any codes for free shipping? or other codes


I don't think they have any at the moment. If your order is $200 or greater you get free shipping though.


----------



## champions77 (Feb 6, 2010)

Every page I click on seems to be blank... Is it just my computer or is everything just out of stock???


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

champions77 said:


> Every page I click on seems to be blank... Is it just my computer or is everything just out of stock???


There are a lot of blank pages, I've found it best to click "cigars by brands" and go from there. Hope that helps.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

haha! wow. what a lot of loop holes to go threw. seems like you should get paid by the hour just to place an order. but i guess if you can save enough money on 2 boxes to pay for a third one.......... i might consider buying from here in the future. i hope by then there site is better, but this thread was started quite some time ago and the improvements seem to be very little, and yes, i read all the pages.


----------



## Egars.com (Aug 20, 2009)

I just got my hands on one of the Decade Maduros. These are amazing smokes! The wrapper is dark and oily and it has a creamy and chocolately taste. This cigar is definitely in my top 5!!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Egars.com said:


> I just got my hands on one of the Decade Maduros. These are amazing smokes! The wrapper is dark and oily and it has a creamy and chocolately taste. This cigar is definitely in my top 5!!


hey, being as your back online, maybe you could answer this good mans questions on this post here on puff, that way when someone reads this they have an answer, give you a better chance of keeping someone from staying away from your site because of this thread here...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...sion/267041-holy-cow-what-happened-egars.html

just my thoughts.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey Ben. I'll ask this again. Ever thought of expanding your shipping up to Canada? There are a few venders that do that and they do very well. We have a pretty active Canadian contingency here and the largest and most active social group on this forum. Check out this thread. Although it's very long, go to the first page and then nearer the end. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/74525-companies-deliver-canada.html


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

gibson_es said:


> when someone reads this they have an answer, give you a better chance of keeping someone from staying away from your site because of this thread here..


I think the answers in the thread already are sufficient and do explain what happened. I got my question answered and also mentioned that I only saw the price hike for Padrons.

Anyone that sees my thread and will read the few couple of replies will know the deal so I don't think it should be said that my thread will negatively impact their business, I pointed out something factual and also mentioned that the other cigar brands on their site seem to still be at highly competitive, or normal, pricing.

So, I don't think the question needs to be answered specifically by EGars, I think we all get the story now 

**EDIT - About the Decade, yes they are great! Quite unique in flavor... just bought another batch of 10 the other day. They are a bit mild though, so I only smoke them when I know I will get a lot out of them (ie. not when I know need a full bodied stick).

Rev.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

well, i didnt, so i guess im a 'tard. lol. honestly, i wanted to know if they were told to do it, or if they did it becuase they ran out, like they used to do. so if anything, it was keeping ME from buying from them. as others were only giving there opinion (as best as i remember anyway) and there was no 100% fact on the answer. if it came from him however, that is was because they were told to do so, then thats not fault, but if after this long, they STILL have not changed there ways of (up the price becuase were out) then they would never see my business..... 

just figured i would explain my self, 'tis all.


----------



## Egars.com (Aug 20, 2009)

Unfortunately we do not ship to Canada. We have tried in the past and been unsuccessful.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

The retailers that are successfully shipping up here do it in a very discrete way. No mention of cigars. I can see where you may not want to do that. But just wanted to throw that out there, since some of your competitors are doing it.


----------



## Litedave (Dec 8, 2008)

Just ordered a 5 pack of A. Fuente Sungrown Chateau Fuente. These are the small robustos with the black ribbon on the foot. Egars sent me the A. Fuente Natural with the green ribbon instead. It will cost me money to send them back. I called and told them of their mistake. their prices seem to be pretty good though.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

I guess they don't update their inventory often or at all. I ordered some LFG Colorado Oscuros that showed in stock and got an email the next day telling me that they are out of stock and would be sent out as soon as they get them and my card won't be charged until then, after they had already charged my card. 

They guy that emailed me, David.K was pretty quick to respond to emails though. I told him I would just like to cancel my order and have my money refunded. He responded very quickly, order was canceled and money was back in my account within the hour.

They seem like nice people but next time before I place an order I'll make sure to call first to see if they have what I want in stock. They do have some pretty decent prices so I'm sure I'll order from them at some point.

:smoke:


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I just placed an order for a 5 pk of Faustos and a 5 pk of JDN Cabinettas. I will let you know if I hit a snag. The address of the company is just up the road from where I grew up. I guess I know where to find them,lol.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

My order arrived yesterday. No snags, just as expected. Great smokes, great price.



quincy627 said:


> I just placed an order for a 5 pk of Faustos and a 5 pk of JDN Cabinettas. I will let you know if I hit a snag. The address of the company is just up the road from where I grew up. I guess I know where to find them,lol.


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm out. APO/FPO orders are $15.95 flat rate. We get our shipments via USPS. I've never understood why someone would charge more than say it would cost to ship to my house in MS. Anyone have an explanation???


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

They have a great selection of sticks and the ability to buy most as singles is a big plus. On the downside they don't update the website often so you never know if the items you ordered are in stock until the box gets to you. They're communication on back orders and shipping errors could be better, I still have orders from before Christmas and the only updates I get are when I call them.


----------



## jazzboypro (Jul 30, 2012)

Just had a look at it...looks like they ship to Canada


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I ordered from them in the past. With my last order I needed to contact their customer service department. This amounted to leaving multiple voice mails and sending emails with generic unresponsive answers. My order finally arrived at a good price. The only thing is if you need to talk to someone after you have placed your order, lots-a-luck.


----------



## jazzboypro (Jul 30, 2012)

I've been comparing their prices with the ones at my regular online shop. The prices are egars.com are much higher no reason at all for me to shop there


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

jazzboypro said:


> I've been comparing their prices with the ones at my regular online shop. The prices are egars.com are much higher no reason at all for me to shop there


Well don't leave us hanging who is your shop? I have not found an online shop that carries such a wide assortment as Egars. I really like the fact that they carry more boutique stuff than CI, Famous, Holts,etc. the downside is you never know if they have any of that stuff in stock. I was being nice when I said the could be better communicators, as others have mentioned it sucks.


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

I just ordered some pipes and tobacco from them. I hope the deal works out okay!


----------

